# Adding a gable porch to a pitch roof



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

You can find how-to books at the local box stores. You can draw up your own plans from there. Expect a couple of trips to the building dept. before you get it approved. An alternative would be to have a local architect draw it up for you and then it should sail right through permitting. They will also be able to balance all of the dimensions so that it looks right on the house.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the info. I have actually looked around for a Do It Yourself project book with this kind of project but have had no luck.

ANyone know of a good project book that has this type of plan?

Thanks



Teetorbilt said:


> You can find how-to books at the local box stores. You can draw up your own plans from there. Expect a couple of trips to the building dept. before you get it approved. An alternative would be to have a local architect draw it up for you and then it should sail right through permitting. They will also be able to balance all of the dimensions so that it looks right on the house.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

What you'll need to draw is hardpan connected to sono tubes connected to pressure treated posts with a bracket, aa35's, or such. Beams that will sit on post and connect to you walls be it a hanger or actually cutting in pockets for the beams to rest on. I would go with a 4x10 or better maybe a 6x10. As for rafters single ridge should suffice with collar ties. Rafter material should be 2x8 or better depending on the span I would go with x10 or x12 just to get get it to pass. Now for the decorative work go shopping and get some ideas of waht will match your house.

*Beams should be connected to posts with a bracket or strapping. Same with the pockets should be strapped horizontally nailing wall, beam, wall.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the info. I think that is why I'd like to find a project book on this stuff. It's kind of complicated to me.

Thanks thought


----------



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

fjacky said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I think that is why I'd like to find a project book on this stuff. It's kind of complicated to me.
> 
> Thanks thought


 Project book?!?!?! Go buy a book on framing and/or roof framing at home depot or lowes. Or google taunton press. Then there are several plans magazines there too.  If it is still a daunting task then hire a "consultant" for architecture help. Should be much cheaper than a certified Architect.


----------

